# Looking for Info for the River to River Trail, Southern Illinois



## metc1537 (Jun 30, 2010)

(X-post from the Midwest Regional forum)

Anyone know of any resources I can use to plan a bikepacking trip across this trail? I've found hiking-specific maps and guides, and I'm not opposed to spending money on them. However, I was hoping to find something more cycling-specific as well because I've read that the trails diverge at several sections.


----------



## Armyballer (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.traillink.com/trailsearch.aspx?state=IL

Not sure this will help but here ya go.

Photos - Chicago Thru-Hike Backpackers (Chicago, IL) - Meetup


----------



## kgeisen (Jul 16, 2018)

This is an old post, but I'm replying because I came here looking for info for my River to River bikepacking trip. After searching pretty exhaustively, I found basically no cycling-specific resources. There is some helpful stuff out there.

Rivertorivertrailhike.com

^^Detailed look at each section of the trail and services along it along with some pointers and annotated printable maps, basically the same ones you can download from the Shawnee National Forest site but with some additional info on them.

*The forest service ranger stations also have equestrian maps for both the eastern and western sides of the trail. We found the western one far more helpful but both have good information. They were $12 each, and you can buy them at the ranger station or probably send for them.

*The Illinois cycling map for the Shawnee region was helpful for routing around several Wilderness areas the trail passes through.

I've done two overnights so far along the R2R. It's a mix of pavement, gravel, forest roads, and horse trail. I think there's some slightly better singletrack on the East side that we haven't gotten to yet, but don't go to the Shawnee expecting buff, groomed trails. Take your sense of adventure and be ready to push your bike.

Blog posts for our two trips:

March: Shawnee bikepack day 1

June: Shawnee bikepack v2 - the plan


----------



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice blog!


----------

